# SALE on Fire TV stick and Echo



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Both on sale at Amazon today . . . . . limited time but I think the sale is supposed to run through tomorrow.

 

Stick is $15 off at $24.99; Echo is $30 off at $149.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_Good deal! We picked up another Echo. _


----------

